# Krispy Kreme...should I boycott?? (story inside)



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

I took the kids to Krispy Kreme this morning for breakfast after AJ had served mass. While I was helping Jhonen to finish up, AJ and Nate went to watch the donuts being made and glazed. There were SEVERAL that got all bunched up together. The boys noticed that the lady that was boxing up donuts was taking any that were flawed (some of the flawed ones looked perfect to me) and throwing them away. The boys asked me if they could have one of the flawed ones, and I told them to go ask the workers. The workers told them no, that the flawed ones must be thrown away and nobody was allowed to have them. It kind of burned me how wasteful that was...they were throwing away at least one in every 4 or 5 that came down the conveyer belt. I mean, what harm could be done to give away something they are just going to dump anyway?
So I asked them if they gave the "throw aways" to the local homeless shelter, and they said no. This was a big red flag to me. I was HOT over that. They throw their flawed donuts in the trash, and in turn force their customers to pay through the nose and they aren't doing anything to benefit the community with their waste. I am a little more than disturbed over this. The lady behind the counter gave a very pompous "Well, we do sometimes give to the food bank, but we still throw out the flawed ones".

OK, ladies...I am going to write to the corporate HQ on this. In the meanwhile, I would suggest checking your local Krispy Kreme stores to see what their policy on flawed donuts is, and if it is similarly wasteful and greedy then please join me in just saying "NO THANKS" to greedy, wasteful donut purveyors.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

I went to a Krispy Kreme for the first time ever today, and they put sugar in my iced coffee.







: If I wanted sugar, I would have asked for sugar!







:







:

I don't get what the big hubbub is about that place.









Good on you for taking a stand! I'm interested to hear what their response is.


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

Wow how wasteful I mean they could at least sell them at a discount. Perhapes its so their employees don't "take" donuts.


----------



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimmysue2*
Wow how wasteful I mean they could at least sell them at a discount. Perhapes its so their employees don't "take" donuts.

This is typical restaurant policy for that reason. Very wasteful.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

As for taking them to a homeless shelter there can be many reasons for them not to do this. The biggest one is liablity. States vary on this. I know locally we have had local grocers fight to have laws change so they could donate day old bread and such instead of throwing it out.

They could be flawed for many reasons. They want to keep there product standards up. Unlike clothes it is harder to market slightly flawed food products.


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

are you serious!!???!! boycott Krispy Kreme? um. no.

they could be right wing fundy neo seperatists who go hunting with Dubya and Enron execs, while wearing camo's made in a third world country with non organic cotton and only hunt baby deer (cuz they cant run as fast) and i would still be forced to buy their fluffy, heavenly lil sweet delights.

lets not get too hasty, now.


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

Quote:

their fluffy, heavenly lil sweet delights
Hurt my teeth the one time I ate half of one. :LOL


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelMel*
are you serious!!???!! boycott Krispy Kreme? um. no.

they could be right wing fundy neo seperatists who go hunting with Dubya and Enron execs, while wearing camo's made in a third world country with non organic cotton and only hunt baby deer (cuz they cant run as fast) and i would still be forced to buy their fluffy, heavenly lil sweet delights.

lets not get too hasty, now.









:







:







:


----------



## Girl In The Fire (Apr 6, 2005)

Alot of companies that sell food do not donate to food banks and simply throw flawed items away. My mom used to work at a place that made bagels, the company called local food banks and all of them said they did not want the imperfect bagels! I cant remeber the exact reason,this was years and years ago, but it had somethign to do with food safety.

I work for a very large grocery chain and we throw out TONS of perfectly good human and pet food. The company stopped donating to food banks becuase they caught some food banks *selling* the donated food!!!

Some of the individual stores in the company will donate the dog and cat food, in some cases human food (exotic animal sanctuaries) and cat litter to certain legitamate animal shelters or rescue groups. The rescue groups/shelters need to contact the local store send in some paper work and have the corporate headquartes approve it (which they usually do).

I am always disgusted by how much food that is thrown away daily for things like ripped labels, slightly squished loaves of bread, and bruised produce


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

I worked at Krispy Kreme for 2 years, at two different stores.

Here's my experience:
At the first store, we discarded any doughnuts that did not get fully glazed or that got bunched up and looked like crap. Same for the second store. We didn't donate them. And it _was_ for liability reasons.

However, there was a pig farm owner that paid a lot of money (dunno how much) to come by once a week and take the 4 huge dumpsters worth of discarded doughnuts to feed his pigs and fatten them up. He went to both of the stores to get it all too.

We did have a homeless man digging through our dumpster one night though. My co-worker and I didn't say anything until he was done and then we politely told him that he wasn't supposed to do that but for that one time we would let him without telling our General Manager. Seeing as we had video cameras all over the place I'm sure the GM knew about it anyways, he never said anything, but started locking the gates to the trash.

But I know the store down in the cities just trashed them. They did not offer them for hunters during the hunting season (to trap bears I guess) nor did they sell them to pig farmers. They were much more anal.

It does vary from store to store.

Now, I know the workers can be pompus, rude, and really cranky (it's because of the really $!!tty pay) but that is no reason to boycott them. (Although I do boycott them for my own personal reasons)


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelMel*
are you serious!!???!! boycott Krispy Kreme? um. no.

they could be right wing fundy neo seperatists who go hunting with Dubya and Enron execs, while wearing camo's made in a third world country with non organic cotton and only hunt baby deer (cuz they cant run as fast) and i would still be forced to buy their fluffy, heavenly lil sweet delights.

lets not get too hasty, now.









:







:







:
Too funny!


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I use to work at a homeless clinic that was connected to a soup kitchen. The soup kitchen would invite us over for left-overs. We had KK lots of time (not flawed ones, though).


----------



## mermommy (Aug 16, 2004)

The Bill Emerson Good Samaritan Food Donation Act

" it protects donors from civil and criminal liability should the product donated in good faith later cause harm to the needy recipient."

"It standardizes donor liability exposure. Donors and their legal counsel no longer have to investigate liability laws in 50 states."

" (E) in subsection (f), by adding at the end the following: ``Nothing in this section shall be construed to supersede State or local health regulations.'"

" The model Good Samaritan Food Donation Act (provided in section 402) is intended only to serve as a model law for enactment by the States, the District of Columbia, the Commonwealth of Puerto Rico, and the territories and possessions of the United States. The enactment of section 402 shall have no force or effect in law"

Food Donation - A Restaurateur's Guide ( PDF file)


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pease*
I went to a Krispy Kreme for the first time ever today, and they put sugar in my iced coffee.







: If I wanted sugar, I would have asked for sugar!







:







:

I don't get what the big hubbub is about that place.









Good on you for taking a stand! I'm interested to hear what their response is.

But did you have a HOT Krispy Kreme? When they aren't hot, they aren't any more special than any other donut. But a HOT Krispy Kreme is out of this world divine dancing in your mouth floating in the clouds taste explosion of a donut. And I'm not a donut fan.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

I read a book review on Salon recently that was all about the issue of food production in the US and hunger/famine in African countries, where the author's main premise was that people don't go hungry because of a lack of food, but rather because of a lack of money to BUY food. I just wonder if this KK thing is a mini-example of the same principle. Is someone going hungry somewhere because KK throws out a lot of donuts? Do donuts have any nutritional value anyway (i'd say it's marginal)?


----------



## alicia622 (May 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pease*
I went to a Krispy Kreme for the first time ever today, and they put sugar in my iced coffee.







: If I wanted sugar, I would have asked for sugar!







:







:









That happens to me sometimes at DD's (no KK here). IMO there is not much worse than sugar in coffee!


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

I think that a LOT of places do this. I worked for WaWa (east coast deli) and we HAD to throw stuff away. The thought was that the workers would eat some of the stuff, even if it was written off to be donated or whatever, or write off stuff that wasn't bad just so they could eat it. I don't see what the big deal is - if the stuff is written off it is much better in someone's belly than in the trash.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

um, they used to donate the messed up ones to our kids club programs at the church, man those kids could have cared less if the donuts were a little crazy looking


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

IMO if a company(especially something as corporate as KK) is going to donate anything to a food bank/homeless shelter it is better for them to donate money to run the centers and purchase food than donate leftover/imperfect crap. The people using the banks/shelters are not the healthiest and do not always get anything to eat. IMO healthy foods should be at the banks/shelters.


----------



## Unoppressed MAMA Q (Jun 13, 2004)

i think everyone should 'boycott' any industry that sells carcinogenic non-food.







:
sorry.


----------



## raleigh_mom (Jan 11, 2004)

Not sure why my info is different, but...

I took a tour of Krispy Kreme with my homeschool group and the employee told us that they do throw a bunch away, but they also donate a lot of doughnuts.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I have never had KK, I keep seeing people go crazy over them so I figured..as long as I remain ignorant I won't be addicted.

:LOL


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

I've never had one either, but I don't eat doughnuts, etc. They make me sick to my stomach. I think it's the sugar and frying.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

Krispy Kreme doughnuts are cooked in partially hydrogenated oil. I would boycott for that reason.


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gothmommy*
I took the kids to Krispy Kreme this morning for breakfast after AJ had served mass. While I was helping Jhonen to finish up, AJ and Nate went to watch the donuts being made and glazed. There were SEVERAL that got all bunched up together. The boys noticed that the lady that was boxing up donuts was taking any that were flawed (some of the flawed ones looked perfect to me) and throwing them away. The boys asked me if they could have one of the flawed ones, and I told them to go ask the workers. The workers told them no, that the flawed ones must be thrown away and nobody was allowed to have them. It kind of burned me how wasteful that was...they were throwing away at least one in every 4 or 5 that came down the conveyer belt. I mean, what harm could be done to give away something they are just going to dump anyway?
So I asked them if they gave the "throw aways" to the local homeless shelter, and they said no. This was a big red flag to me. I was HOT over that. They throw their flawed donuts in the trash, and in turn force their customers to pay through the nose and they aren't doing anything to benefit the community with their waste. I am a little more than disturbed over this. The lady behind the counter gave a very pompous "Well, we do sometimes give to the food bank, but we still throw out the flawed ones".

OK, ladies...I am going to write to the corporate HQ on this. In the meanwhile, I would suggest checking your local Krispy Kreme stores to see what their policy on flawed donuts is, and if it is similarly wasteful and greedy then please join me in just saying "NO THANKS" to greedy, wasteful donut purveyors.


I think you should follow your heart on this one. I like that you are concerned about waste but I personally would rather them be thrown away then given to the homeless shelter. KK are crap, non nourishing foods.

Look, I LOVE a random KK every now and them and I deeply believe that the poor should have access to KK but I think they should be unflawed for the poor as well.

Here is what I would add to my KK letter...

..._KK has a profound opportunity to help those that are hungry and in need. Sadly, most food banks and homeless shelters give expired canned food, stale or soon to be stale bread, and very little meat or produce. It is an outrage that in our wealthy country we arrogantly help the poor by giving to them what we would not buy and eat for ourselves.

Your company has a chance to begin a revolution in America. YOu have the clout to work with other prominent companies to issue a national call for good, wholesome fresh foods for the poor to freely choose from for their families and theirselves.

Personally, I'd love for you to share you imperfect donuts with customers at certain times of the day. That way, those who might not be able to afford the luxury of a KK could come and have some for free.

But please consider helping the poor and hungry in our country by vocalizing, organizing, lobbying in some way for fresh food banks where people can eat nourishing foods during their time of stress and discouragement._


----------



## darkviolets (May 11, 2005)

I used to work for a pizza place (Little Caeser's inside a Kmart) and we threw away *so* much food. We were only supposed to have the pizzas on the line for 30 minutes. We rarely had a lot of customers at one time, and I threw away so many whole pizzas; it was sick. I was so tempted to put the food into a cardboard box myself and take it downtown to pass out to the homeless people.

They did donate to a local children's home, but had stopped for some reason. All that waste just makes me so sad.

- allison







married to Kris since 12/98 * * *





















:bf







: homeschooling mom to my demonspawn Jezzie (3/99)







Jaden (6/02)


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

I worked at a McD's when I was a teen and the managers were cool there. After 10 minutes we were supposed to throw away anything that was sitting in the bin if it hadn't sold. So we used to snatch them all up and load them into bags and either give the food to our friends when they came by at closing or we'd take it home ourselves and reheat it the next day. No it didn't taste great or anything but we despised the thought of throwing all that perfectly good food away. We also gave away "extras" to customers late at night. I would rather give the food away rather then tossing it. *shrug*


----------



## ared1 (Dec 13, 2003)

It isn't just food companies though. MY DH udes to work at a CVS warehouse. They would pick orders. He said they throw away THOUSANDS of diapers because the bag is ripped. When one woman asked if she could take them to the shelter they said no and she QUIT! When I worked at K-Mart we had to take perfectly good items that had torn packing and throw them in a compactor while a manager watched. They things they throw away are astounding.


----------



## GatorNNP (May 17, 2004)

When I had DS I brought the best form of health insurance with me to the hospital= 2 boxes of hot donuts now. We were actually late for my check in time so DH had to go and get them-it was a must. I even allowed people to eat them in my room before my c/sec. Yeah sick I know. But guess who had donuts freshly out of the operating room? Me, you better believe it. As soon as I swallowed water and held it down I chowed me a donut. YUUUUUUMY!

Oh, on a more serious note, it is a shame how much food is wasted in restaurants. I have worked in several. We used to give out free whoppers to homeless at the BK when no upper managers were looking.


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mermommy*
The Bill Emerson Good Samaritan Food Donation Act

" it protects donors from civil and criminal liability should the product donated in good faith later cause harm to the needy recipient."

"It standardizes donor liability exposure. Donors and their legal counsel no longer have to investigate liability laws in 50 states."

" (E) in subsection (f), by adding at the end the following: ``Nothing in this section shall be construed to supersede State or local health regulations.'"

" The model Good Samaritan Food Donation Act (provided in section 402) is intended only to serve as a model law for enactment by the States, the District of Columbia, the Commonwealth of Puerto Rico, and the territories and possessions of the United States. The enactment of section 402 shall have no force or effect in law"

Food Donation - A Restaurateur's Guide ( PDF file)

You got to it before me


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unoppressed MAMA Q*
i think everyone should 'boycott' any industry that sells carcinogenic non-food.







:
sorry.









I was actually thinking something along the same lines.

The amount of food we waste in this country really bugs me. Well, not just the food waste, all the other waste that is involved in just being able to sell some of the food and waste the rest of it.

When I worked at a place that sold food, I did give it away. We weren't supposed to, but I did it at times anyway. Or I'd run impromptu 2 for 1 specials. I was the assistant manager and sometimes the only employee in the store, so...

BTW, I have a Krispy Kreme box in my house as I type this. It's empty though.


----------



## x&lmama (May 12, 2005)

Amen! Whole foods only! What happened to oatmeal?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *x&lmama*
Amen! Whole foods only! What happened to oatmeal?


MMMMM oatmeal cookies!!!!!


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

First of all, Krispy Kreme will hand a fresh, hot, free donut to anyone who walks in while they are coming off the conveyor. I have yet to go and have them care whether I then proceeded to buy something or not.

I am all about NOT getting junk food from a food bank, though. I had to go to a food bank when I was pg, they gave a bag of food per person (which was 2 for us, DH and I). Half of one bag was taken up by a bag of potato chips. Yeah, really nutritious. And there was jello--neither filling nor nutritious. And shake n' bake. There were some nutritious items in there, too, but sheesh. What were people thinking when they donated this stuff?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

When KK first came to the Chicago area about 6 years ago my sales territory was in the area of the first KK. I used to buy 5-10 dozen of those weekly to take in for sales calls. Yes they were yummy and well recieved. After about a month of doing this, I was in the drive thru line, I saw a delivery to the place in back. What came out of the truck was the powered crap to make the donuts and the huge huge drums of lard/grease or whatever but it looked like motor oil carriers. I realized what I was eating and I was careful after that about engaging in pigging out on those. I have not had one in a while and now they are in our grocery stores etc. I do not have the budget for those anymore- calorie wise, healthy wise or $$ wise.


----------

